# Free Lip-gloss



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi ladies (and gentlemen)

I saw this on the Oxygen website and thought you would all enjoy a free lip-gloss. Just fill out a 3 question survey (it will tell you about your personality) and you click on the free lip-gloss and they'll sent you one. It told me I'm cute as a button...go figure!










Free Lip gloss


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks!!! I'm cute as a button too!!!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

The page cannot be found

Oh well thanks anyway.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, it did the same thing to me, just go to Oxygen.com and it will come up. I was the "All American", whatever that meant.....


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow that's the freest free thing I have ever seen online. Not having to give your credit card is a HUGE plus since that really, really means it's free. When they say it's free but ask for a credit card number I never give it and just leave. I don't trust that. 
I was also cute as a button even though I had to lie for the questions. They don't give enough choices. I don't even have a job!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I fixed the link...it should work now. If not, go to Oxygen.com and it pops right up!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

cool thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Dumb questions..haha...but thanks for the link!







My daughter will love the new lip gloss!!! Wonder how much other junk mail I will get!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 2 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Wonder how much other junk mail I will get!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Exactly!









~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm cute as a button~NOT!







Maybe the lip gloss will help... Ha Ha!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I havent received my lip gloss...


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Neither have I....


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

me either


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't either!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't either!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

ME NEITHER!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

It did say that it will take 4-6 weeks so we still have time to receive it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

The same day I ordered this I also ordered a bunch of other free stuff. I have gotten a sample of Secret deodorant, two of those compact tampons, and a book on architecture, but no lip gloss. My husband ordered two of those Xbox replacement wires and he got both of those too. I am still waiting for some other free things I ordered so I will just wait. Hopefully no one will order things just before they move or they will never get them. It always takes forever to get back rebates too if you get them back at all!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm... I havn't gotten mine either...


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I haven't gotten mine either....
poo I wanted it!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got mine today!!!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 11 2005, 04:34 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


YES!!!!!!!!!! I am going to check the mail!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Still Waiting!! Mine did not come in the mail today.







So what's it like, do you like it??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanaH_@Mar 11 2005, 04:52 PM
> *Still Waiting!! Mine did not come in the mail today.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It is very light/sheer. It is completely clear. Not even a shimmer/sparkle.







Not my cup of tea...but will give it to my daughter! She LOVES lipgloss and is not real great with it. She gets it EVERYWHERE...so the clear will be good for her.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

*Figures it would be somethin' cheap lol! Oh well its free and I STILL WANT IT!*


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I got mine too























Like Tlunn said, it's very light but hey...it's free!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Got mine today, my neice will love it, clear and shiny...and free yahoo, I will be the hero and it didn't cost me anything...got to like it.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

STILL not here yet!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I still haven't gotten mine either........


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't gotten mine either..


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Too strange I got a second one today, it is a lip balm this time. Wonder how many more things the Oxygen network is going to send me hmmmmmm. Anyone else get another freebie from this????


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I still haven't gotten my lip gloss!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes







I received my lip gloss a couple weeks ago and today I received some lip balm from Oxygen... and it was all free














Hope they continue to send free stuff!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Mar 31 2005, 05:21 PM
> *I still haven't gotten my lip gloss!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I haven't either!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i havent gotten mine yet either


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I received my lip gloss today!!!














It's definitely "young" but a pretty pale pink.!!


----------

